

Facebook engineering team's slogan - Fix more whine less - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/facebook-engineering-teams-slogan-fix.html

======
yankcrime
More blogspam from this submitter, it's another copy-and-paste job:
<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150277682538920>

